# Website on managing diabetes in young people



## Amity Island (Jun 25, 2020)

Big collection of data, articles and help for young people with diabetes






						Home - DigiBete
					

Welcome to DigiBete, a place to help young people, families and communities to manage Type 1 Diabetes.




					www.digibete.org


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2020)

Well done Leeds Children's Hospital!!!  Looks to be a really useful resource Amity Island, so many thanks for posting that!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 26, 2020)

Digibete is great! Ive met the family behind it, and have a huge amount of respect for the paeds team at Leeds.

I’ve added a link to the ‘Useful Links‘ thread.


----------

